# At&T Dead Last in Consumer Reports Wireless Survey



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/60353?comment_start=626&comment_count=20

Interesting read


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Potential efforts to charge more for heavy data usage may alienate customers and stymie innovation and growth in the wireless Web


http://www.businessweek.com/technol...0091210_799838.htm?campaign_id=rss_topStories

.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Sometimes people go about things the entirely wrong way :

http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/12/15/operation-chokehold-will-blow-up-att-on-friday/


----------

